# Good dog!!!



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow that's so good he listened when he really needed to. Good job!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's so good, well done!! The recall is tough to master, sounds like you've got it down to a tee.
Do you think Alex would actually attack, or is he all bark?


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

He'd bite the truck...like a true car chaser, he goes for the tires, which is a very good way to get hurt. He came to us with a broken canine tooth and a scar on his nose from this little obsession. It took me three years of work to get him to focus on me whenever a car drives by when we're out walking...and he's never offleash for that reason.

Ah, my project dogs...I credit them for most of my gray hair!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

We had a sheltie who was a car chaser. Only place he could be off leash was on a beach, far from the sound of cars. Once I was letting him out , he slipped out of my hand after a car. Our road forms a loop with another. I caught up with him on the second loop around, still nipping at the tires, got in my car , beeping my horn for the driver to stop, which he evetually did. Driver gets out of the car and says" I thought he was trying to tell me something!" I say no, he's just chasing your car. I take my dog home thinking, buddy, you've seen too many Lassie movies.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg these stories crack me up. That is really good recall. My sisters dog in his younger days was a car chaser.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is good he listened. and you can be proud that he did. BC's are such beautiful dogs. A family down the street had one Kayla for 16 years. Got her as a puppy and she was a major escape artist. She use to come down here when she would us working in yard. Go to pet her andshe would go over on her back and pee all over herself, just a whining and talking and wagging her tail. They finally fixed it so she couldn't get out. Then later on started having her on a long tie out in front yard.Huge live oak tree so plenty of shade, nice thick grass. When I would walk down to make box and she was out front I would cll out Kayal and she wuld go over on her back for tummy rubs and I would give the to her her just grinning and talking and wagging her tai. This went on up until her death 3 years ago. I miss that girl.


----------

